# can someone recommend some fast, reliable public DNS?

## raylpc

My school's DNS server sucks. It came down every one or two months. But I demand no more, it's a new network in a new residence after all. So can you throw some name servers at me?

Thanks

PS. I'm in Toronto, Canada

----------

## tam1138

Why not run your own?

```
tam@gondolin:/usr/portage/net-dns $ ls

bind        dlint        dnsquery     hesiod   ndu           pdnsd

bind-tools  dns2go       dnstop       ldapdns  noip-updater  posadis

ddclient    dnshijacker  dnswalk      mfedit   odsclient     timestamp.x

djbdns      dnsmasq      ez-ipupdate  mydns    pdns

```

----------

## raylpc

I want to, but my residence has a policy not to run my own DNS, ftp... (They even got our signitures for that)

They even don't allow creating my own virtual network using a router. Their DNS is just too crapy. It could be brought down by any of those above.

----------

## Ateo

Try:

207.217.126.41

207.217.77.42

Those are earthlink.net DNS. They are pretty reliable. To my knowledge. No guarantees.

----------

## raylpc

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> Try:
> 
> 207.217.126.41
> 
> 207.217.77.42
> ...

 

Thanks a lot! They are much faster than my rez's DNS =)

----------

## linuxpyro

198.6.1.3

That's a UUnet DNS server I've used for years, and it's pretty fast.

----------

## nom de plume

OpenDNS.com

----------

